# Painting a series...



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

So those you are not selling or exhibiting do ever you paint a series? I have a few birds I want to paint (I have completed one) so I am thinking that I might plan the others to have a similar style/feel. Same size canvases etc

Just curious to see if others take each painting as it comes of do you sometimes think of it being collection etc.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the idea of a series, but no I haven't done that as yet.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I have not tried such. Maybe in the future.


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

I usually do series, it's good to make all of the options in the topic, especially if you feel this urge. The best way is not to think to much just paint whatever you want at the very moment.


----------

